# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  Indian Premier League नहीं, ये है Indian Controversial League

## garima

क्रिकेट को Gentleman गेम कहा जाता है. लेकिन इस खेल के जोश में कई बार खिलाड़ी और इससे जुड़े लोग कुछ ऐसा कर जाते हैं कि इस खेल की गरिमा पर दाग लग जाता है.

----------


## garima

1. Deepika-Siddharth... जीत पर किस
IPL के दौरान एक मैच में RCB के मालिक सिद्धार्थ माल्या इतने उत्साहित हो गए थे कि तब की उनकी गर्लफ्रेंड दिपिका पादुकोण को उन्होंने किस कर लिया था, जिसके बाद मिडिया में ये खबर लम्बे समय तक बनी रही.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

3. Luke Pomersbach’s की गिरफ़्तारी
IPL का विवादों से पुराना नाता रहा है. इस बार का मामला RCB के खिलाड़ी की गिरफ़्तारी का है. Luke Pomersbach को अमेरिकी- इंडियन लड़की की शिकायत पर गिरफ़्तार किया गया था. लड़की का आरोप था Luke ने उनके होटल रूम तक उनका पीछा किया और उनकी मंगेतर के ऐतराज़ करने पर उन्होंने अपनी मंगेतर को पीटा भी था.

----------


## garima

Attachment 906363।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

4. नशे करते पकड़े गए खिलाड़ी
पुणे वॉरियर्स के दो खिलाड़ियों राहुल शर्मा और वेन पार्नेल को एक रेव पार्टी में पकड़ा गया था. जिसके बाद उनकी जांच करवाई गई. हालांकि जांच में कुछ नहीं मिला था, लेकिन सवाल ये उठे थे कि ये दोनों खिलाड़ी वहां कर क्या रहे थे.

----------


## garima

Attachment 906364।।।।।।

----------


## garima

5. हरभजन सिंह और नीता अंबानी
सेमीफाईनल में पहुचने की खुशी में हरभजन सिंह ये भूल गए थे कि वो कर क्या रहें हैं. उन्होंने अपनी टीम मुंबई इंडियन्स की माल्किन नीता अंबानी को गोद में उठा लिया था.

----------


## garima

Attachment 906365।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

6. ललित मोदी
IPL को शुरु करने वाले ललित मोदी भी विवादों से बच नहीं पाए थे. प्रीती ज़िंटा को इस तरह से देखने वाली इस तस्वीर ने कई सवाल खड़े कर दिए थे.

----------


## garima

Attachment 906366।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

7. श्रीसंत
फ़िक्सिंग मामले में राजस्थान रॉयल्स के खिलाड़ी श्रीसंत का फ़ंसना सबसे बड़ा विवाद रहा है, IPL के लिए ये एक ऐसा दाग है जो कभी नहीं जाएगा.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

खेल को जितना शांत माना जाता था IPL ने इसे उतना ही उग्र बना दिया है. अब तो बस देखना ये है कि आखिर आने वाले वक़्त में खिलाड़ी इसे कैसे खेलते हैं.

----------

